
Papers We Love - talles
http://paperswelove.org
======
jeremyh
Thanks for posting this!

The paper repository is the core of Papers We Love, but the meetups are where
many people connect. All the chapters rely on sponsorships to operate. If your
company or organization is interested in sponsoring a chapter, please contact
the chapter lead. Whether it's space, food, or AV, sponsorship is much
appreciated and helps keep the meetups going. Thank you!

------
amelius
This is interesting.

But I have a question about scientific papers in general, that perhaps
somebody here can answer. Why don't papers have a big timestamp on the first
page? I always have to do a small investigation to find out when a paper was
published/accepted approximately.

Also, I'm wondering why there is no _public_ online discussion forum for
scientific papers in general. I would have expected that google-scholar would
have filled this gap by now.

~~~
claudius
> Why don't papers have a big timestamp on the first page?

Something like:

    
    
      (Received 2 September 2014; revised manuscript received 7 January 2015; published 23 January 2015)
    

(from the most recent PRB)? arXiv is a bit worse with their non-selectable
timestamp on the RHS of the first page, but they have month and year in the ID
and a submission history on the paper’s page, so I don’t see much of an issue
there.

> Also, I'm wondering why there is no public online discussion forum for
> scientific papers in general. I would have expected that google-scholar
> would have filled this gap by now.

The scientific community is sufficiently diverse that it would be difficult to
establish _one_ discussion forum. Plus the people whose comments are most
valuable would likely be hesitant to comment publicly in writing on their
competitors’ papers.

~~~
amelius
> The scientific community is sufficiently diverse that it would be difficult
> to establish one discussion forum.

Have a look at stack-exchange. It is a discussion forum for a diverse group of
people.

> Plus the people whose comments are most valuable would likely be hesitant to
> comment publicly in writing on their competitors’ papers.

Well, a forum at least could help people to actually _understand_ the papers.

Also, but this is for the more distant future, the scientific rating system
could be extended with a score for the most insightful comments (besides just
a score for the number of citations).

------
ot
I've been attending the Papers We Love SF for a few months and it has been
consistently awesome.

If you are in the Bay Area consider stopping by the next meetup.

[http://www.meetup.com/papers-we-love-too/](http://www.meetup.com/papers-we-
love-too/)

------
sbilstein
Rad! Reading CS/engineering papers with friends is such a rewarding activity.
You get to learn about cutting edge research, work with others to understand
what can sometimes be extremely confusing academic speak, and it is a
surprising amount of fun

------
bowmanb
Thanks for posting!

I'm an organizer of PWL NYC.

PWL started as a CS paper reading group at our old company. In about a year it
became a GitHub repo with 11k+ stars and a global group of high quality
Meetups. It's been an inspiring journey so far and we have our great community
and speakers to thank.

As Jeremy already mentioned, if you're interested in sponsoring (or
speaking!), please get in touch.

------
mkrdouble
Thank you for posting this. This is the kind of thing I come to HN for.

------
cogburnd02
One of the more interesting papers I've read (which you/they don't have) is 'A
simple algebraic representation of Rijndael.' [1] The paper contains equations
which if solved would reveal a major weakness in Rijndael/AES, the current
standard for actual TOP SECRET Classified information. [2]

[1] [http://taz.newffr.com/TAZ/Cryptologie/hash-lib-
algo/aes/rdal...](http://taz.newffr.com/TAZ/Cryptologie/hash-lib-
algo/aes/rdalgeq.pdf)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard#Se...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard#Security)

~~~
hieronymusN
Feel free to add the paper to the repo

------
notthetup
If happen to be in Singapore, you can join the Singapore Chapter of Papers We
Love here :
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/paperswelovesg/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/paperswelovesg/)

------
colinbartlett
Incidentally, what is that distinctive font that seems to be used by every
academic paper (and this website)? And is there a story behind its ubiquity?

~~~
ot
Computer Modern, designed by Knuth, is the default font in Tex.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Modern](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_Modern)

------
hieronymusN
The NYC Chapter meets monthly - [http://www.meetup.com/papers-we-
love/](http://www.meetup.com/papers-we-love/)

Our next meetup is Feb 5th w/ Sam Tobin-Hochstadt discussing Composable and
Compilable Macros.

If you're in the metro area please stop by!

------
ehurrell
Papers We Love is excellent, some great papers. I forked the repo a while ago,
was considering hosting one in Dublin. I think here at least the community
seems to have a lot of non-CS people who I'd love to hear from too.

